# SVS PB-12 Ultra



## lupp5214 (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't know much about this subwoofer but I just saw one for sale near me for $750 and I'm looking for a new sub. I've read some good things about this sub but no real experience. Does this sound like it could be a pretty good deal or could I find something better in that price range?


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

It's a good sub, but due to the age, I think that price is a little high. Something closer to $500 would probably be about right, depending on the finish/condition.


----------



## lupp5214 (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah I was thinking about offering around $500. It has a light wood finish


----------

